

I've decided to dive in mobile dev. Which iOS book/s sites should I read? - optimus

I am a VERY novice programmer (some light Rails sites), although I feel that I can learn anything. What's the best way for me to learn how to develop mobile apps on iOS? Which resources would you recommend?
======
OWaz
I recommend checking out Stanfords CS193p courses. Here's a link to their
videos in iTunes. You'll need to search around to find the documents for
homework. The lectures help a lot in understanding Objective-C.
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/cs193p-student-final-
proj...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/cs193p-student-final-
projects/id395605774?i=90218598)

Also become familiar with Apple's iOS Dev Center. If you're going to do iOS
development than you will need to know your way around this site.
<http://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios/index.action>

Finally the Head First series of books are really good especially if you feel
like you are a novice. They have a book for iPhone and iPad development.
<http://www.headfirstlabs.com/books/hfiphonedev/>

------
zoowar
Live free or pay the apple tax, <http://developer.android.com/index.html>

